
Compare the performance and portfolios of popular robo-advisors - zazpowered
https://senzu.io/investing/robo-advisors
======
cjbenedikt
Too bad none covers 2008 compare to:
[https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/carlfischer2/watson-
meets-...](https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/carlfischer2/watson-meets-sri)

